# Noble Prize for peace



## NATO123

Ah! It's nice to hear that your president won the Noble prize for peace.


----------



## Big Dog

Voting takes place in early February (and what did he really do on the campaign trail or the results of such?) BUT the Nobel committee felt his recent work on nuclear disarmament and Muslim peace offerings was enough to sway procedure.

It's a world plot to weaken and conquer America. He'll take the bait and continue to diminish our defenses.............


----------



## Gatorboy

This award is becoming more of a joke each year.  First Gore, now Obama?  Geesh!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/eu_nobel_peace

um.. i DONT think so. the first paragraph in this article was all i needed. why are we giving a peace prize to our president for basically telling every other country we were wrong, and making us look like a crop of crap. this is bullshit. i cant believe it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Puts him right up there with global warming liar Al Gore. Sorry, I forgot he also invented the internet so we can all talk about it! Makes you wonder how long till the world committee will be telling us what we need to do. Currency is the next step!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Puts him right up there with global warming liar Al Gore. Sorry, I forgot he also invented the internet so we can all talk about it! Makes you wonder how long till the world committee will be telling us what we need to do. Currency is the next step!


 
the New World Disorder!


----------



## pirate_girl

What the hell?
You have got to be kidding me!


----------



## jimbo

Gatorboy said:


> This award is becoming more of a joke each year.  First Gore, now Obama?  Geesh!


Actually it's second Gore, now Obama. Your'e forgetting our first Nobel peace price winning president.  Our second worst president.

Ironically, Alfred Nobel made his money in the free market by inventing Dynamite.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I saw this in the comments on another site:



> by brazzy 3 hours ago  | link
> Spot on. I wish we lived in a world where he could openly acknowledge this:
> 
> "I want to thank first and foremost my predecessor, George W. Bush, without whose service as a stark contrast, I could not have won this prize (nor, perhaps, the presidency)"


----------



## bczoom

IMHO, the Nobel awards lost their credibility years ago.  Now, it's just elitists packing the back of other elitists.


----------



## thcri RIP

Vote Here


24% says he deserves it because he has changed tenor and tone.  (only three weeks in office when this was voted.  Yeah right.


63% says he didn't deserve it.


13% say some day but not now


----------



## Melensdad

jimbo said:


> Actually it's second Gore, now Obama. Your'e forgetting our first Nobel peace price winning president.  Our second worst president.
> 
> Ironically, Alfred Nobel made his money in the free market by inventing Dynamite.



I'm under the impression that Obama is the 3rd sitting president to get the prize.  Didn't Teddy Roosevelt also get it while he was in office?  I know Jimmy Carter got it, but that was after he left office.  Seems to me Woodrow Wilson may have won the prize while in office too?  

To my mind the greatest Black American to get the prize was Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## pirate_girl

A mere 9 months into his presidency and he wins the prize??
Tell me ANYONE, what has this man done YET to deserve this? WHAT?
Let me see.. Mandela, Gorbachev, Tutu...

<screech!!>  Barack Obama..?????????
What a freaking joke.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> A mere 9 months into his presidency and he wins the prize??.




I hate to tell you this there little girl but he actually won back in February.


Story Here




> Nobel observers were shocked by the unexpected choice so early in the Obama presidency, which began less than two weeks before the Feb. 1 nomination deadline.


----------



## pirate_girl

The Nobel committee, it seems, had the audacity to _hope_ that he'll *eventually* produce a record worthy of its prize.


----------



## jimbo

B_Skurka said:


> I'm under the impression that Obama is the 3rd sitting president to get the prize.  Didn't Teddy Roosevelt also get it while he was in office?  I know Jimmy Carter got it, but that was after he left office.  Seems to me Woodrow Wilson may have won the prize while in office too?
> 
> To my mind the greatest Black American to get the prize was Martin Luther King Jr.


I was referring to the original post, which presumably referred to recent probably undeserved Nobels.  You are right, Obama is the third sitting president.  Gore never, Carter out of office.


----------



## JEV

Barack Hussein Obama,
mmm, mmm, mmm.

What a joke.


----------



## pirate_girl

Did anyone catch O'Reilly this evening?
Even Marc Lamont Hill was not happy that Obama won the prize.
He referrred to it as an Anti-Bush prize and said Obama was undeserving.
Hill is a young, black man with a degree in education, a hip-hop culture type extreme liberal.

Hmmmm


----------



## Deadly Sushi

He hasnt done anything really. He is simply the Anti-Bush. And the Nations want America to know they like him leading our Country not Bush.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> He hasnt done anything really. He is simply the Anti-Bush. And the Nations want America to know they like him leading our Country not Bush.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wrong thread...
Oooooooops!!!

Sorry about that...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0CHSXuiMvU"]YouTube - Nobel Peace Prize is Officially a Joke...[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Fer cryin out loud, folks.  Our President just got the Nobel Peace Prize.  This can be a good thing.  Just wait and see ....


----------



## Deadly Sushi

jpr62902 said:


> Fer cryin out loud, folks. Our President just got the Nobel Peace Prize. This can be a good thing. Just wait and see ....


 
agreed!
I dont think he deserves it BUT its an honor to have OUR President get it! 
I like what John McCain had to say!


----------



## SShepherd

it will be funny to see what history has to say about this, in about 12 years.


----------



## JEV

jpr62902 said:


> Fer cryin out loud, folks.  Our President just got the Nobel Peace Prize.  This can be a good thing.  Just wait and see ....


_YOUR_ president won the Nobel Putz Prize. I don't have a dog in this fight. I voted for McCain and the Quitter (mtntopper's words). Last time I checked, an American president defendes the constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic. This socialist is welcoming all enemies into this country, foreign and domestic, and giving them the title of "czar." Can anyone say "Soviet Union."

Wake up, jpr, NOTHING good can come from awarding this prize to a marxist/socialist.


----------



## rc2james

JEV said:


> _YOUR_ president won the Nobel Putz Prize. I don't have a dog in this fight. I voted for McCain and the Quitter (mtntopper's words). Last time I checked, an American president defendes the constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic. This socialist is welcoming all enemies into this country, foreign and domestic, and giving them the title of "czar." Can anyone say "Soviet Union."
> 
> Wake up, jpr, NOTHING good can come from awarding this prize to a marxist/socialist.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

rc2james said:


>



Well that's a change,  for the last eight year it's all been Bush's fault.  I guess you could even say Obama's Peace Prize award is even Bush's fault.


----------



## mtntopper

PBinWA said:


> Well that's a change, for the last eight year it's all been Bush's fault. I guess you could even say Obama's Peace Prize award is even Bush's fault.


 
Only because Bush failed in all aspects of foreign policy in his last few years. Obama is seen by the world as a big plus for US foreign policy and a hope for peace through diplomacy not just threat. 



> US President Barack Obama has the confidence of many publics around the world - inspiring far more confidence than any other world political leader according to a new poll of 20 nations by WorldPublicOpinion.org. A year ago, *President Bush was one of the least trusted leaders in the world.*


Source: http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/articles/views_on_countriesregions_bt/618.php



> The image of the United States has improved markedly in most parts of the world, reflecting global confidence in Barack Obama. *In many countries opinions of the United States are now about as positive as they were at the beginning of the decade before George W. Bush took office.*
> 
> Improvements in the U.S. image have been most pronounced in Western Europe, where favorable ratings for both the nation and the American people have soared. But opinions of America have also become more positive in key countries in Latin America, Africa and Asia, as well.



Source:
http://pewglobal.org/reports/display.php?ReportID=264


----------



## benspawpaw

from what i can see it is called a peace prize. obama has caused nothing but discord and unrest since he took office. where is the peace that should come with winning the prize?


----------



## mtntopper

benspawpaw said:


> from what i can see it is called a peace prize. obama has caused nothing but discord and unrest since he took office. where is the peace that should come with winning the prize?


 
Did you read the post just prior to yours? I guess not or you would of seen and understood the Nobel Peace Prize is not just based on the US opinion. it is based on world opinion and not the extreme right wing whiners on FF today.....


----------



## Gatorboy

What's Obama going to win next, the Heisman Trophy?


----------



## pirate_girl

Gatorboy said:


> What's Obama going to win next, the Heisman Trophy?


For? 
Come on Dave, there must be a joke there somewhere!
lol


----------



## jimbo

mtntopper said:


> Only because Bush failed in all aspects of foreign policy in his last few years. Obama is seen by the world as a big plus for US foreign policy and a hope for peace through diplomacy not just threat.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/articles/views_on_countriesregions_bt/618.php
> 
> 
> View attachment 38332
> Source:
> http://pewglobal.org/reports/display.php?ReportID=264


IMO US foreign policy should be based on what is good for the US, not Canada or Nigeria. This seems to me to be more of the "level the playing field" diplomacy. That's the basis of communism. We've tried it her in education when it was ordered by the supreme court. In economics, and now in health care. In each case, the solution is dumbing down, since it is impossible to equalize up. All are failing. Seems to me that if Canada, France, and Nigeria want to have a lifestyle equal to ours., it up to them to increase theirs, not up to me to decrease mine. Everything that Obama has done in foreign policy leans toward to apoligizing to foreign countries and giving away the store to help them.
In any case, the vote was taken less than 2 weeks into his presidency.  Then, as now, he has, or had,  accomplished nothing.


----------



## SShepherd

How can anyone say say won the "prize" for being president, and doing the business as president???

When what the cutoff date for nomination? So he took office when?

Here, I'll answer it for you:
The deadline for Nobel nominations is February 1 st of the award year, merely ten days after President Obama officially took office.

this is what he "did " in the first few days

In his first few days in office Obama issued executive orders and presidential memoranda directing the U.S. military to develop plans to withdraw troops from Iraq,[107] and ordered the closing of the Guantanamo Bay detention camp "as soon as practicable and no later than" January 2010.[108] Obama also reduced the secrecy given to presidential records[109] and changed procedures to promote disclosure under the Freedom of Information Act.[110] The president also reversed George W. Bush's ban on federal funding to foreign establishments that allow abortions (known as the Mexico City Policy and referred to by critics as the "Global Gag Rule").[111]

are troops out of Iraq? is gitmo closed? Is there transparency in the current admin? ( I think not, especially since a group of them just voted NOT to make aspects of proposed budgets not public)

So, what exactly did he _accomplish _to recieve this award?
Ghandi was nominated 5 times...did he accomplish less than Barry?
Has he had the impact of Mother Theresa? Martin Luther King Jr.?
I think not, matter of fact, I have a feeling MLk would be rather disgusted .


----------



## rc2james

I didn’t vote for George W. Bush but I still had respect for the man because he was our president. 
Obama won this prestigious award for one reason. The world (as a whole) saw George W. Bush as a buffoon, and now see hope with Obama’s actions. The United States has only 5% of the worlds’ population but we think that only our opinion counts.


----------



## SShepherd

rc2james said:


> I didn’t vote for George W. Bush but I still had respect for the man because he was our president.
> Obama won this prestigious award for one reason. The world (as a whole) saw George W. Bush as a buffoon, *and now see hope with Obama’s actions.* The United States has only 5% of the worlds’ population but we think that only our opinion counts.


 

the point is, he had accomplished NOTHING as PRESIDENT to have won the award in the time constraints of the contest.


----------



## Doc

rc2james said:


> I didn’t vote for George W. Bush but I still had respect for the man because he was our president.
> Obama won this prestigious award for one reason. The world (as a whole) saw George W. Bush as a buffoon, and now see hope with Obama’s actions. The United States has only 5% of the worlds’ population but we think that only our opinion counts.



Good post rc.  



SShepherd said:


> the point is, he had accomplished NOTHING as PRESIDENT to have won the award in the time constraints of the contest.



I guess it's the perspective or hope of those outside the US.  But compare him others who won the award and their accomplishments (if any).  Jimmy carter won but what he won for did not hold up (peace in the middle east)  Al Gore won for his hoax about global warming.  He fooled some but most have seen the light and understand he's blowing smoke.  I think they see hope for the Obama presidency, they being other nations.  The view from inside the US is scary to me....the US is on the way to being a mediocre power.  Perhaps the rest of the world is liking that and encouraging Obama to continue on his path in hopes we will no longer be a world power to be reckoned with.


----------



## JEV

rc2james said:


> I didn’t vote for George W. Bush but I still had respect for the man because he was our president.
> Obama won this prestigious award for one reason. The world (as a whole) saw George W. Bush as a buffoon, *and now see hope with Obama’s actions. *The United States has only 5% of the worlds’ population but we think that only our opinion counts.


Give an award for what someone MIGHT do, rather than what they HAVE DONE. Hmmmmm. Interesting way to do it. Kind of like marrying someone with hopes that they will change and become the person we want them to be. Neither instance shows any in depth thought process. More left wing ideas.

BTW, BHO had no measurable accomplishments in his first 10-11 days, just more promises that would not be fulfilled because of the vast right wing conspiracy against him.

Hey rc2james, do you like all the czars he has surrounded himself with? Quite an interesting bunch. We will know him by the people he surrounds himself with. 

Barack Hussein Obama,
mmm, mmm, mmm.


----------



## SShepherd

Well, when a presidential nominee has the support of Hamas and Irans' islamic republic..expect nothing less


----------



## jimbo

A quick perusual of the internet did turn up some clarifications of the Nobel voting procedure:

While the nomination cutoff is in early February, the vote takes place in October.  This would put the voting after the ill fated trip to Scanadavia on behalf of the Chicago Olympic bid.

—"The prize is awarded to encourage those who receive it to see the effort through, sometimes at critical moments, not only to recognize efforts for peace, human rights and democracy after they have proven successful."

The above from Breaking News 24/7.  

So, it seems that that Obama is eminently qualified.  You do not have to accomplish anything, only to have good intentions and need encourgement.

Acceptance speech I would have liked to hear.

While I greatly appreciate this undeserved award, unfortunately I will not be able to attend the awards ceremony as I have a several pressing issues here on the homefront, and in addition, I feel that the carbon footprint generated by my attendence and the amount of precious fuel needed to propel the required several jets to your beautiful country, could you just mail the trophy, and send the cash award to one of the charities helping the families of our soldiers cope with their issues?  Thank you.


----------



## mtntopper

> The view from inside the US is scary to me....the US is on the way to being a mediocre power. Perhaps the rest of the world is liking that and encouraging Obama to continue on his path in hopes we will no longer be a world power to be reckoned with.
> __________________


 
Maybe Obama realizes our real true future status in world hierarchy and is preparing the world to accept the US and not hate/distrust us as has been the case in the past. Doc, do you really prefer to be a mediocre power hated by the rest of world or to be respected and have world support when required? I will take the respect over hate.....


----------



## mtntopper

SShepherd said:


> Well, when a presidential nominee has the support of Hamas and Irans' islamic republic..expect nothing less


 
And your source for this is?????

The real truth is it has been Obama that has gained the support of many countries in the world to force nuclear inspection on secret nuclear facilities in Iran. In the past we were mostly one country without much support trying to get this done and now most countries in the world are with us on requiring more disclosure of secret nuclear activites in Iran. 



> Obama gave Iran two weeks to grant international inspectors "unfettered access" to its secret nuclear facility.
> "Talk is no substitute for action," Obama said from the White House after talks ended earlier in the day in Switzerland. "Our patience is not unlimited."
> The meeting comes after years of attempts by the U.S. to persuade the Islamic Republic to halt its nuclear development program.
> The U.S. along with five other world powers are also considering new and tighter sanctions against Tehran -- just in case the negotiations fail.


 
Source:http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/world/2009/October/Iran-Meets-West-in-Geneva-for-Nuclear-Talks-/


----------



## bczoom

"Obama gave Iran *two weeks* to grant international inspectors "unfettered access" to its secret nuclear facility. "

9 days have passed.  Are the inspectors there?


----------



## muleman RIP

Sanctions just make the Iranians laugh at us and kill time. Kinda like Carter did with the hostages. His lack of decisive action is the reason we are in the sh*t we are in today. The towel heads just laugh at us cause there is no consequence to their actions. Until they nuke Israel and we or the Israelis nuke them it will never stop. They believed that Reagan would do it. That is why they released them right after he took office.


----------



## SShepherd

mtntopper said:


> And your source for this is?????
> 
> The real truth is it has been Obama that has gained the support of many countries in the world to force nuclear inspection on secret nuclear facilities in Iran. In the past we were mostly one country without much support trying to get this done and now most countries in the world are with us on requiring more disclosure of secret nuclear activites in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/world/2009/October/Iran-Meets-West-in-Geneva-for-Nuclear-Talks-/


 


"
On Sunday, Aaron Klein and John Batchelor interviewed Ahmed Yousef, chief political adviser to the Prime Minister of Hamas, on WABC radio. The interview produced a scoop which, for some reason, has not been widely publicized: Hamas has endorsed Barack Obama for President. Yousef said, "We like Mr. Obama and we hope he will win the election." Why? "He has a vision to change America." Maybe Yousef has some insight into what Obama means by all these vague references to "change."
Of course, Hamas's taste in American presidents is suspect. Yousef also described Jimmy Carter, who was about to pay a call on Hamas when the interview was taped, as "this noble man" who "did an excellent job as President."

http://www.powerlineblog.com/archives/2008/04/020315.php


----------



## JEV

SShepherd said:


> "
> On Sunday, Aaron Klein and John Batchelor interviewed Ahmed Yousef, chief political adviser to the Prime Minister of Hamas, on WABC radio. The interview produced a scoop which, for some reason, has not been widely publicized: Hamas has endorsed Barack Obama for President. Yousef said, "We like Mr. Obama and we hope he will win the election." Why? "He has a vision to change America." Maybe Yousef has some insight into what Obama means by all these vague references to "change."
> Of course, Hamas's taste in American presidents is suspect. Yousef also described Jimmy Carter, who was about to pay a call on Hamas when the interview was taped, as "this noble man" who "did an excellent job as President."
> 
> http://www.powerlineblog.com/archives/2008/04/020315.php



Think this will be good enough for those who question the support this president receives from the evildoers of the world? Birds of a feather flock together. He's one of them, not one of us. Perhaps he should take Michelle and the kids and move to Iran, or Palestine or Moscow or Havana. then he would be right at home with his fellow marxist socialists and not have to endure the wrath of the REAL American people who made this country what it is. Oh, and take his czars with him. I'll call my congressman and we'll setup the free airfare for the whole leftist lot.


----------



## Doc

mtntopper said:


> Doc, do you really prefer to be a mediocre power hated by the rest of world or to be respected and have world support when required? I will take the respect over hate.....



I was posting speculating as to the whys of what happened.  I never said what I preferred one way or the other.
Overall I prefer to remain a superpower and to be respected.  And I understand that you can't please everyone all the time so as a superpower you will be hated by some.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

JEV said:


> _YOUR_ president won the Nobel Putz Prize. I don't have a dog in this fight. I voted for McCain and the Quitter (mtntopper's words). Last time I checked, an American president defendes the constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic. This socialist is welcoming all enemies into this country, foreign and domestic, and giving them the title of "czar." Can anyone say "Soviet Union."
> 
> Wake up, jpr, NOTHING good can come from awarding this prize to a marxist/socialist.



Its YOUR President too ya know. He is the President of the United States! 

If President Obama was a cookie..... you damn well better eat him!


----------



## mtntopper

SShepherd said:


> "
> On Sunday, Aaron Klein and John Batchelor interviewed Ahmed Yousef, chief political adviser to the Prime Minister of Hamas, on WABC radio. The interview produced a scoop which, for some reason, has not been widely publicized: Hamas has endorsed Barack Obama for President. Yousef said, "We like Mr. Obama and we hope he will win the election." Why? "He has a vision to change America." Maybe Yousef has some insight into what Obama means by all these vague references to "change."
> Of course, Hamas's taste in American presidents is suspect. Yousef also described Jimmy Carter, who was about to pay a call on Hamas when the interview was taped, as "this noble man" who "did an excellent job as President."
> 
> http://www.powerlineblog.com/archives/2008/04/020315.php


 


> We* like* Mr. Obama and we *hope* he will win the election." *Why*? "He has a vision to change America."


 
The rest of the world also liked Obama versus the you know who two. I find it ironic that most of you find it so distaste that the world prefers Obama more than the prior President a bit of a oxymoron.

We like is now an endorsement.....I guess you can read it that way or spin it that way if you twist words... I see/read it more as a preference for versus the other candidate whats his name and the quitter. And the reason to prefer him is: *"He has a vision to change America."*....What the hell is wrong with having a different vision/direction after Bush? Obama did garner a majority of votes with this policy to win the election.... not whats his name and the quitter.... 



> Well, when a presidential nominee has the support of Hamas and *Irans' islamic republic*..expect nothing less


 
Now to the rest of your statement of the *Irans' islamic republic endorsement,* where is your source or is this just a mind game of adding BS to any tad of credibility to undermine the truth????? 

Too many here on FF spew rhetoric that has no real factual basis and the rest of you jump on the bandwagon like it is the total truth from God Almighty. In reality it just the singing of right wing Repub losers trying to justify their unhappiness as losers of the election.....


----------



## pirate_girl

Maybe they should have given it to Ben Kingsley. He's practically Gandhi.


----------



## thcri RIP

Why is former President Bush even part of this thread?  I thought this was about Obama and whether he deserved the award or not.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Give an award for what someone MIGHT do, rather than what they HAVE DONE. Hmmmmm. Interesting way to do it. Kind of like marrying someone with hopes that they will change and become the person we want them to be. Neither instance shows any in depth thought process.


PRECISELY Joe!!!
Btw, you're killing me with your new mantra


----------



## JEV

Deadly Sushi said:


> Its YOUR President too ya know. He is the President of the United States!
> 
> If President Obama was a cookie..... you damn well better eat him!


You have totally lost whatever part of your mind you used to have.


----------



## mtntopper

bczoom said:


> "Obama gave Iran *two weeks* to grant international inspectors "unfettered access" to its secret nuclear facility. "
> 
> *9 days have passed.* Are the inspectors there?


 
So after only 9 days bc you consider Obama a total failiure on this?

And what did Bush accomplish on this subject in 8 years of trying to get something done? Damn little!!  At the very least Obama has some major world powers also agreeing with the current US position/request for inspections.

Oh thats right, Bush invaded Iraq claiming they had weapons of mass destruction..... sorry I forgot about all of those "major caches of weapons of mass destruction" in Iraq. So bc, do we invade and start a war in Iran over possible but unproven nuclear weapons development? Again a war we cannot win in a timely manner.  Or as many on here say we could just "Nuke them".....


----------



## mtntopper

thcri said:


> Why is former President Bush even part of this thread? I thought this was about Obama and whether he deserved the award or not.


 
So comparison of the former President Bush to Obama in relation to the Nobel Peace Prize has no merit? That is the exact reason he is being awarded the honor........... So, when you are losing the argument you call foul....


----------



## thcri RIP

mtntopper said:


> So, when you are losing the argument you call foul....



I think yous should go back through the thread and see who is arguing.  I have made two posts in this thread of which none of them have been in an argument or reply to anyone.  Seems to me  your the one with your shorts in a bundle.  

As for Bush's failures it should have had nothing to do with Obama getting the award.  It has been published many times even by the MSM that Obama got the award for something they THINK he might do.


----------



## JEV

Yep, Bush was a big meanie poopy head, and Obama is the MESSIAH, the savior of a people in bondage! Probably Jesus Christ himself come back to take home the worthy and bring about the wrath of the Almighty on the wicked and evil right wing conservative sons of bitches hellbent on perpetrating their agenda of accountability and personal responsibility. Such evil and wicked bastards the liberal world has never experienced, and therefor must be crushed under the feet of the Messiah.

Aaaaaaaaaleluia! 
Aaaaaaaaaleluia! 
Aaaaaaaaaleluia!

All praise to the almighty Messiah Obama who will free us from the bondage of capitalism, family values, heterosexual relationships, one man one woman marriage, respect for all human life, the Constitution, wealth of the rich, freedom of speech, ownership of guns, and thge ultimate bondage of life itself in later years. For all this we are thankful and bow before the altar of the marxist/socialist community organizer from shy town.

Aaaaaaaaaleluia! 
 Aaaaaaaaaleluia! 
 Aaaaaaaaaleluia!


----------



## SShepherd

Earlier in the campaign Hamas endorsed Barack Obama for President, but it later withdrew that endorsement when Obama made a statement--no doubt insincere--in support of Israel. The Islamic Republic of Iran, taking a longer view, has now made a *considered decision* to back The One's presidential campaign:
Iranian parliament Speaker Ali Larijani said Wednesday that Iran would prefer Democrat Barack Obama in the White House next year. Larijani also dismissed any idea that the US would attack Iran.


Here's a little background on Ali Larijani:

http://www.iranfocus.com/en/iran-general-/iran-elections-candidates-ali-larijani-02398.html

BTW, if you were calling me a loser...........I've already won the discussion​


----------



## mtntopper

thcri said:


> I think yous should go back through the thread and see who is arguing. I have made two posts in this thread of which none of them have been in an argument or reply to anyone. Seems to me your the one with your shorts in a bundle.
> 
> As for Bush's failures it should have had nothing to do with Obama getting the award. It has been published many times even by the MSM that Obama got the award for something they THINK he might do.


 
Because I take an unpopular view point against the majority on FF and debate what you do not want to hear, you say my shorts are in a bundle. I think you are just hearing what you don't want to hear and start making up excuses trying to discredit my posts as being a personal attack when they are not... I think your head is in a place that has not seen sunshine in awhile also.... I am only defending the position I have taken in the debate......

The news is full of the comparison of the two presidents and now you want to say it does not matter. Bush's failure to get world support for his wars and most of his foreign policy gave the Nobel Peace Prize to Obama who has a different vision of how the US should work with other countries in the world. The rest of the world agrees more with Obama policy and supports him over the former president. As to why he should be given the Nobel Peace Prize maybe this article will help some of you to understand it is not just a arbitrary decision of one person but a consensus of world opinion and the Bush years were a driver of the award going to Obama.....

*Did Obama deserve the Nobel Peace Prize? *

*11:22AM* Saturday Oct 10, 2009





*Many have met the news of Barack Obama's Nobel Prize with utter disapproval. Photo / AP*
No one seemed to be expecting Barack Obama to win the Nobel Peace Prize, despite the fact that the bookies were giving odds of seven to one, the same as they had on Morgan Tsvangirai, who was widely touted as the favourite.

But perhaps more surprising is the degree of disapproval with which many have greeted the news.

Critics have said that the award is premature and complained that the new US President has so far done nothing more than make a few inspirational speeches. The prize, they say, should not be for effort but for results. *Some have even said that he has merely got the award just for not being George W Bush. *

The Nobel decision-makers will look pretty foolish, they complain, if before he picks up the prize in December, Obama decides to send another 40,000 US troops to Afghanistan.

Such a response is misguided. His nomination for the prize may have been submitted less than two weeks after he took office in February.

But in the time between then and the announcement yesterday Barack Obama has wrought a sea change in the international political climate.
*Not being George Bush was a good start.* *For Bush represented an arrogant, belligerent, unilateralist style of American foreign policy which served the world ill.* Obama arrived with a heart for peace and an openness of mind to other nations which was in itself a huge transformation.

He may see no alternative to fighting the war against al Qaeda in Afghanistan but everywhere else he has reasserted the importance of the United Nations and of multilateral diplomacy. He replaced military threats with dialogue with Iran and North Korea. He has begun talks with Russia over nuclear disarmament.

He has prioritised peace in the Middle East. He has reached out a hand of friendship to the Muslim world. He has thrown Washington's recalcitrant attitude to global warming into reverse. All change begins with a change of mind by one individual and Obama has been that person.

The world now expects an awful lot more from him. The Nobel award is a recognition of that too. It is just not true that in the past the prize was awarded only where work for peace had reaped concrete proofs. Many times it has been given as an encouragement to see the effort through.

In 1976, the award to the Peace Women was intended to send a signal to the two battling communities in Northern Ireland. In 1991, Aung San Suu Kyi was already in jail when she won the prize in a well thought-out gesture of support for democracy in Burma.

In 1994 the Nobel committee hoped to maintain the momentum to peace in the Middle East by handing the prize to Yasser Arafat, Shimon Peres and Yitzhak Rabin. The prize tries to enhance the future as well as celebrate past achievements.

*In his will, the founder Alfred Nobel said that the prize should go "to the person who shall have done the most, or the best, work for fraternity between the nations and the abolition or reduction of standing armies and the formation and spreading of peace congresses". It is hard to think of anyone of whom that is truer last year than Barack Obama.*
The prize may make life difficult for him domestically, giving his right-wing critics another stick with which to beat him over healthcare.

*But to the rest of the world the US President is an inspiration. The Audacity of Hope, he called one of his books. Rarely has a single individual in recent times given so much of the world cause to dare to anticipate that a better world can yet be made.*
*- THE INDEPENDENT*

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=10602432


----------



## thcri RIP

Yeah your the one with your shorts in a bundle.  I asked one question in this thread and you jumped all over me and now your saying I am the one with my head up my ass?  I still don't understand why Bush's failures have anything to do with Obama getting this award three weeks into his presidency when other people were more qualified to get it.  When Obama performs then give him the award.


----------



## mtntopper

SShepherd said:


> Earlier in the campaign Hamas endorsed Barack Obama for President, but it later withdrew that endorsement when Obama made a statement--no doubt insincere--in support of Israel. The Islamic Republic of Iran, taking a longer view, has now made a *considered decision* to back The One's presidential campaign:


 
And when I follow your link above this is the lead in: 





> *Iranian parliament speaker says his country is leaning toward Democratic candidate in US presidential election 'because he is more flexible and rational'*
> "We are leaning more in favor of Barack Obama because he is more flexible and rational, *even though we know American policy will not change that much," Larijani said at a press conference during a visit to Bahrain.*


Do you consider being more flexible and rational a bad thing? Sounds like that might be the way to get more support in the world to have an effective foreign policy while actually making progress on issues such as nuclear weapons inspections or even possible armament reduction with major powers like Russia..... Dumb idea!! I guess we should go back to threats, intimidation and invasions on false pretenses as has been the past policy.....
I will take rational thinking over impulse and threats any day!!!!


----------



## mtntopper

thcri said:


> Yeah your the one with your shorts in a bundle. I asked one question in this thread and you jumped all over me and now your saying I am the one with my head up my ass? I still don't understand why Bush's failures have anything to do with Obama getting this award three weeks into his presidency when other people were more qualified to get it. When Obama performs then give him the award.


 
You need to read the complete thread. I just said your head was in the dark.... call it as you see it though, I won't argue.....

It is written all over this thread the reason many outside the US see Obama as the recipient of the award and the failed policies of Bush are part of the big reason. The actual vote if you look through the thread was in October so get that right also and not 3 weeks into his term as you and many others state. He has performed as our President in a manner that is looked at as a real plus for a change from a Bush policy to a new policy of respect for all countries. Read the documentation I have presented in this thread which states the respect/support being given by many nations toward our new president.


----------



## pirate_girl

This thread is starting to give me a headache.


----------



## mtntopper

pirate_girl said:


> This thread is starting to give me a headache.


 
You are free to leave at anytime


----------



## thcri RIP

Even Obama said he did not deserve it.




> The Nobel committee did President Obama no favors by prematurely awarding him its peace prize. As he himself acknowledged, he has not done anything yet on the scale that would normally merit such an award — and it dismays me that the most important prize in the world has been devalued in this way.




CNN   The left is even questioning it.



> But with Barack Obama, who surprisingly picked up his first Nobel Prize on Friday, the reaction was not altogether positive from either the left or the right.


----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> You are free to leave at anytime


No, I'll just sit here invisible like you. 
Anyone got a few aspirin??


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> No, I'll just sit here invisible like you.
> Anyone got a few aspirin??



I have some I can send you PG.


----------



## Bobcat

I see invisible people...


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I have some I can send you PG.


4 325 mgs please, with a can of Coke for a chaser.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> I see invisible people...


muwahahahahaha!!!
smooch!!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> 4 325 mgs please, with a can of Coke for a chaser.



Coke and aspirin give me bad headaches.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Coke and aspirin give me bad headaches.


'Tis the only thing to cure my throbbing brow.

Wait, what's this got to do with Obama's Peace Prize??
LOL


----------



## SShepherd

mtntopper said:


> And when I follow your link above this is the lead in: Do you consider being more flexible and rational a bad thing? Sounds like that might be the way to get more support in the world to have an effective foreign policy while actually making progress on issues such as nuclear weapons inspections or even possible armament reduction with major powers like Russia..... Dumb idea!! I guess we should go back to threats, intimidation and invasions on false pretenses as has been the past policy.....
> I will take rational thinking over impulse and threats any day!!!!


 

if you consider that those words come from TERRORISTS, it's pretty telling

anyone who thinks thats cool is a blind succophant 


*Now to the rest of your statement of the Irans' islamic republic endorsement, where is your source or is this just a mind game of adding BS to any tad of credibility to undermine the truth????? *


I can tell you, you're not going to find the truth up Obama or any liberals ass, so quit looking there..

HAMAS (*in Arabic, an acronym for "Harakat Al-Muqawama Al-Islamia*" -- *Islamic Resistance Movement* -- and a word meaning zeal) is a radical Islamic fundamentalist organization which became active in the early stages of the intifada, operating primarily in the Gaza District but also in Judea and Samaria. Formed in late 1987 as an outgrowth of the Palestinian branch of the Muslim Brotherhood. Various HAMAS elements have used both political and violent means, including terrorism, to pursue the goal of establishing an Islamic Palestinian state in place of Israel. Loosely structured, with some elements working clandestinely and others working openly through mosques and social service institutions to recruit members, raise money, organize activities, and distribute propaganda. In a January 2006 election, Hamas won a majority of seats in the Palestinian legislature.
*Activities*
HAMAS activists, especially those in the Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades, have conducted many attacks—including large-scale suicide bombings—against Israeli civilian and military targets. In the early 1990s, they also targeted suspected Palestinian collaborators and Fatah rivals. HAMAS increased its operational activity during 2002-2003 claiming numerous attacks against Israeli interests. The group has not targeted US interests—although some US citizens have been killed in HAMAS operations—and continues to confine its attacks to Israelis inside Israel and the territories.



So, if you think an endorsement for ANYONE thats going to be president is a good thing from an organization like that, thats pretty sad.


----------



## mtntopper

SShepherd said:


> *Now to the rest of your statement of the Irans' islamic republic endorsement, where is your source or is this just a mind game of adding BS to any tad of credibility to undermine the truth????? *
> 
> 
> I can tell you, you're not going to find the truth up Obama or any liberals ass, so quit looking there..


*



			I can tell you, you're not going to find the truth up Obama or any liberals ass, so quit looking there..
		
Click to expand...

* 
So the above "up the ass" statement is your creditable source for your *your statement of the Irans' islamic republic endorsement of Obama?????*

I have to ask where did you pull that comment from????? Oh no, you really don't need to tell us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SShepherd

mtntopper said:


> So the above "up the ass" statement is your creditable source for your *your statement of the Irans' islamic republic endorsement of Obama?????*
> 
> I have to ask where did you pull that comment from????? Oh no, you really don't need to tell us!!!!!!!!!!


 

http://www.factcheck.org/askfactcheck/did_hamas_endorse_barack_obama.html

this will be the 2nd time that I posted a site refering to this comment...learn to read


----------



## SShepherd

I have a feeling, regardless of any proof, your still going to sing praises of adulation for Barry.

So sing your happy Barry song, and continue to live in the land of lollypops and healthcare for all that will costs noone anything ( except the Rich...)


But lets not get side tracked, this is about the Peace (or should I say piece) prize. Having a prez. that runs around, being apologetic for our country being the superpower is nothing to "win" anything over--except those who want to see us fail and be "less" powerfull as a country and world influence


----------



## mtntopper

SShepherd said:


> http://www.factcheck.org/askfactcheck/did_hamas_endorse_barack_obama.html
> 
> this will be the 2nd time that I posted a site refering to this comment...learn to read


 
Both of your sources highlighted are for the Hamas which is Palestinian and not based even in Iran. They are not one in the same. So where is your source for the statement I have questioned you on *Irans' islamic republic endorsement*...as you so stated in your post?

Quit blowing smoke and either give a straight creditable source or admit there are none..... and don't send us to another Hamas statement as you keep doing.


> learn to read


----------



## SShepherd

*http://www.woai.com/content/blogs/n...ran-Support-Obama/mtYr5Ffs_02pEtiA4kL4Hg.cspx*

Iran’s leadership has expressed “great pleasure” at the prospect of a Barack Hussein Obama victory in November -- this is according to Menashe Amir, the Iranian-born head of Radio Israel’s Persian language service. Amir said if Obama wins the White House, Islam will conquer the heart of the American nation. The Iranian leadership likes Obama “mainly because he is a Muslim,” according to Amir.

there's one, but I'm pretty sure you'll dismiss it anyway

hell, I even found that Fidel Castro supported Barry for Prez

Face it, you can judge a person by who his friends are..and Obama is no good for this country

He wants change alright..to change this country into what we left behind 200 odd years ago, and thats why they love him


----------



## Deadly Sushi

JEV said:


> You have totally lost whatever part of your mind you used to have.



Eat the Pres Obama cookie!!!!


----------



## mtntopper

Your credible source (Amir) and the author of the blog article you quote said:



> The Iranian leadership likes Obama “mainly because he is a Muslim,” according to Amir.


 
Must be the gospel truth then if he is a Muslim as quoted by your article and the author (Amir)....

I thought this had been disproved along with the foreign birth thing but gasping for straws will bring up some wild and odd accusations.....


----------



## SShepherd

ROTFL...ya, just like it's GWBs' fault Chicago didn't get the olympics..give it a rest


----------



## Deadly Sushi

SShepherd said:


> ROTFL...ya, just like it's GWBs' fault Chicago didn't get the olympics..give it a rest




I can attest living in CHicago.... 85% of the people here did NOT want the Olympics. Would have been a horrible thing on many levels. If you want to know the truth..... Im the one that killed the deal. Yup. Dont ask me how I did it though.  

Just read this article http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dave-zirin/victory-chicago-loses-the_b_307995.html


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Eat the Pres Obama cookie!!!!


Nevahhhhh!!


----------



## mtntopper

SShepherd said:


> ROTFL...ya, just like it's GWBs' fault Chicago didn't get the olympics..give it a rest


 
And Obama did get the Nobel Peace Prize which many of you fail to realize was a success for the US and Obama..... Now get over it as it has been awarded and he is the recipient and you will not change it debating here. 

Quit bitching that he did not deserve it and be thankful it did not go to the leadership in Iran.......



> give it a rest


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Show  next comments 
 |
View  all 0 comments


----------



## SShepherd

mtntopper said:


> And Obama did get the Nobel Peace Prize which many of you fail to realize was a success for the US and Obama..... Now get over it as it has been awarded and he is the recipient and you will not change it debating here.
> 
> Quit bitching that he did not deserve it and be thankful it did not go to the leadership in Iran.......


 

I'm pretty sure I can bitch about it how ever I choose...

and like you told PG:

Originally Posted by *mtntopper* 

 
_You are free to leave at anytime _

_A success  for the united states?? How so??_

_keeping someone else from getting it does not make it success_


----------



## Big Dog

I thought the left only blamed Bush when bad things happened, now their blaming Bush for him winning the Nobel. I hope they blame Bush when this shitty economy turns around if it ever does.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Big Dog said:


> I thought the left only blamed Bush when bad things happened, now their blaming Bush for him winning the Nobel. I hope they blame Bush when this shitty economy turns around if it ever does.


 

Oh come now! Ive heard all the usuall suspects bitch about Pres Clinton for OVER 4 years after he left the office. Even when I was a hardcore republican I thought talking about him and blaming things on him and bringing up his blowjob for soooooooo long was goofy. 

Face it! Both side play from the same handbook. Its just that different Industries are paying each side regarding their own interests. And where does America get??????? Right where we are. Both parties and our system of getting officials elected need to be changed 100%


----------



## thcri RIP

It is spelled Nobel not Noble.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

thcri said:


> It is spelled Nobel not Noble.


 
Well the title still makes sense


----------



## mtntopper

And I also stand corrected.... for my spelling and not my beliefs and posts.... 

An apology to all on FF who are offended by my inablity to spell "Noble" correctly 

I knew I was wrong on opposing the majority right wing side on FF and pissing them off with real facts............but damn it was fun and needed........


----------



## Deadly Sushi

JEV wants shoulder cookie woman


----------



## thcri RIP

Hey it was a Gatorboy moment


----------



## SShepherd

mtntopper said:


> And I also stand corrected.... for my spelling and not my beliefs and posts....
> 
> An apology to all on FF who are offended by my inablity to spell "Noble" correctly
> 
> I knew I was wrong on opposing the majority right wing side on FF and pissing them off with real facts............but damn it was fun and needed........


 

Moral relavitism...you has it


----------



## mtntopper

SShepherd said:


> Moral relavitism...you has it


 

Another Gatorboy moment don't you mean and should spell it *"**relativism"* Mr. SShipwreck?

At the very least I can spell it this time...... 
*In philosophy moral relativism is the position that moral or ethical propositions do not reflect universal moral truths (neither ...*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_relativism

And if I have a case of *Moral relativism* then you have real case of "*Factual relativism"* Mr. SShipwreck 

*Factual relativism* is a mode of reasoning which extends relativism and subjectivism to factual matter and reason. In factual relativism the facts used to establish the truth or falsehood of any statement are understood to be relative to the perspective of those proving or falsifying the proposition.[1]

*Factual Relativism is a tactic of **pseudoscientific** claims that argue against the validity of well-established **scientific** facts and rules of thumb by deliberately muddling the issue at hand.*

*Factual relativists attempt to sow doubts in the minds of non-experts, often as part of pursuing vested **political**, **religious** or **financial** interests. Involved scientific **jargon** is also commonly used to make **rational* *criticism** of the presented viewpoint more difficult.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factual_relativism


----------



## Deadly Sushi

mtntopper said:


> Another Gatorboy moment don't you mean and should spell it *"**relativism"* Mr. SShipwreck?
> 
> At the very least I can spell it this time......
> *In philosophy moral relativism is the position that moral or ethical propositions do not reflect universal moral truths (neither ...*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_relativism
> 
> And if I have a case of *Moral relativism* then you have real case of "*Factual relativism"* Mr. SShipwreck
> 
> *Factual relativism* is a mode of reasoning which extends relativism and subjectivism to factual matter and reason. In factual relativism the facts used to establish the truth or falsehood of any statement are understood to be relative to the perspective of those proving or falsifying the proposition.[1]
> 
> *Factual Relativism is a tactic of **pseudoscientific** claims that argue against the validity of well-established **scientific** facts and rules of thumb by deliberately muddling the issue at hand.*
> 
> *Factual relativists attempt to sow doubts in the minds of non-experts, often as part of pursuing vested **political**, **religious** or **financial** interests. Involved scientific **jargon** is also commonly used to make **rational* *criticism** of the presented viewpoint more difficult.*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factual_relativism


 

I approve of this message


----------



## SShepherd

mtntopper said:


> Another Gatorboy moment don't you mean and should spell it *"**relativism"* Mr. SShipwreck?
> 
> At the very least I can spell it this time......
> *In philosophy moral relativism is the position that moral or ethical propositions do not reflect universal moral truths (neither ...*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_relativism
> 
> And if I have a case of *Moral relativism* then you have real case of "*Factual relativism"* Mr. SShipwreck
> 
> *Factual relativism* is a mode of reasoning which extends relativism and subjectivism to factual matter and reason. In factual relativism the facts used to establish the truth or falsehood of any statement are understood to be relative to the perspective of those proving or falsifying the proposition.[1]
> 
> *Factual Relativism is a tactic of **pseudoscientific** claims that argue against the validity of well-established **scientific** facts and rules of thumb by deliberately muddling the issue at hand.*
> 
> *Factual relativists attempt to sow doubts in the minds of non-experts, often as part of pursuing vested **political**, **religious** or **financial** interests. Involved scientific **jargon** is also commonly used to make **rational* *criticism** of the presented viewpoint more difficult.*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factual_relativism


 

blablabla..whatever you say MountmeTopper

back to calling names and correcting spelling, typical

the fact is, both parties have people that think he was undeserving of the award.

once again, are going to tell me how him winning is good for america??


----------



## SShepherd

Deadly Sushi said:


> I approve of this message


 

wow..quite the parrot you are


----------



## mtntopper

SShepherd said:


> blablabla..whatever you say MountmeTopper
> 
> back to calling names and correcting spelling, typical
> 
> the fact is, both parties have people that think he was undeserving of the award.
> 
> once again, are going to tell me how him winning is good for america??


 
My response to your gibberish is for you to reread the definition of *Factual relativism *in the prior posts and see if you can understand it this time? If not try harder and maybe some of it will soak through, just maybe.... 

As I said in an earlier post the award did not go to someone in the Iranian regime... Or would you prefer that to Obama? 

And by the way America should be capitalized........
Gatorboy made me do it..


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> No, I'll just sit here invisible like you.
> Anyone got a few aspirin??


 I'll be happy to massage your temples if that will help? How about a nice cinnamon roll and a cup of tea?


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> I'll be happy to massage your temples if that will help? How about a nice cinnamon roll and a cup of tea?


Sure!
I like your cinnamon rolls.
Cinnabon's got nuttin' on them boy!
You_ are_ the master baker in Ohio, St. Joseph.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Sure!
> I like your cinnamon rolls.
> Cinnabon's got nuttin' on them boy!
> You_ are_ the master baker in Ohio, St. Joseph.


 St Joseph was the high screwl I graduated from. Master baker? Hmmmm...I guess that's a better moniker than the one I had when I worked on the docks baiting fish  hooks.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> St Joseph was the high screwl I graduated from. Master baker? Hmmmm...I guess that's a better moniker than the one I had when I worked on the docks baiting fish  hooks.


ahahahaha!!


----------



## jpr62902

SShepherd said:


> blablabla..whatever you say MountmeTopper
> 
> back to calling names and correcting spelling, typical
> 
> the fact is, both parties have people that think he was undeserving of the award.
> 
> once again, are going to tell me how him winning is good for america??


 
Actually, proper grammar and spelling are the base elements (dare I say, "earmarks") of a well conceived message.

Our President winning the Nobel Peace Prize is a good thing.

Did he deserve it?  Nope.  So far he hasn't done squat to get it (and he admits that).  But if those "powers that be" see him as worthy, why not embrace it?  It only promotes a better international popularity, of which the USA is in dire need, and, at little, to no, political cost.

AND in the long term, it could serve to delegitimize some European talking heads who are no longer all that relevant (see former recipient, Al Gore).


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Did he deserve it?  Nope.  So far he hasn't done squat to get it (and he admits that).  But if those "powers that be" see him as worthy, why not embrace it?  It only promotes a better international popularity, of which the USA is in dire need, and, at little, to no, political cost.


*~>* 

​


----------



## JEV

jpr62902 said:


> Our President winning the Nobel Peace Prize is a good thing.


 Good for nothing and good for drek. Perhaps it's good if you are the world's lefties and want to tie the hands of a vain president who might have to make a difficult military decision somewhere down the road, but might feel guilty because he has a "peaceful" reputation to live up to. I repeat that no good can come from this misdirected and unearned award, IMHO.


----------



## Trakternut

JEV said:


> Good for nothing and good for drek. might have to *make a difficult military decision somewhere down the road*, but might feel guilty because he has a "peaceful" reputation to live up to. I repeat that no good can come from this misdirected and unearned award, IMHO.


 
What we need is a president who can look another country in the eye and draw a line, telling them that if they cross it, they'll get the full force of our fury. We need a president who, when he says something like that, is known to be ready to back his word every inch of the way. World wide popularity be damned!  I want our USA to be known as a nation to NOT be screwed with.  That, my friends is the only way we'll gain and retain respect in the world.  We're dealing with nations who know no other way. They don't play war by rules, they don't deal and talk nice. They shoot first and ask questions later.  We need to go back to that mentality ourselves.

Obama's Peace Prize........................PFFFFFFFT!


----------



## Big Dog

Trakternut said:


> What we need is a president who can look another country in the eye and draw a line, telling them that if they cross it, they'll get the full force of our fury. We need a president who, when he says something like that, is known to be ready to back his word every inch of the way. World wide popularity be damned!  I want our USA to be known as a nation to NOT be screwed with.  That, my friends is the only way we'll gain and retain respect in the world.  We're dealing with nations who know no other way. They don't play war by rules, they don't deal and talk nice. They shoot first and ask questions later.  We need to go back to that mentality ourselves.
> 
> Obama's Peace Prize........................PFFFFFFFT!



I believe I've heard that before ................... ah that's right, I've said it many times!


----------



## Trakternut

Yup! You certainly have.  Wish more would join the chorus.


----------



## JEV

Trakternut said:


> What we need is a president who can look another country in the eye and draw a line, telling them that if they cross it, they'll get the full force of our fury. We need a president who, when he says something like that, is known to be ready to back his word every inch of the way. World wide popularity be damned!  I want our USA to be known as a nation to NOT be screwed with.  That, my friends is the only way we'll gain and retain respect in the world.  We're dealing with nations who know no other way. They don't play war by rules, they don't deal and talk nice. They shoot first and ask questions later.  We need to go back to that mentality ourselves.
> 
> Obama's Peace Prize........................PFFFFFFFT!



Amen, brother. No guts, no glory.If you got balls and don't use them, you might as well sit down to pee. Did that come across right?


----------



## jpr62902

Trakternut said:


> What we need is a president who can look another country in the eye and draw a line, telling them that if they cross it, they'll get the full force of our fury. We need a president who, when he says something like that, is known to be ready to back his word every inch of the way. World wide popularity be damned! I want our USA to be known as a nation to NOT be screwed with. That, my friends is the only way we'll gain and retain respect in the world. We're dealing with nations who know no other way. They don't play war by rules, they don't deal and talk nice. They shoot first and ask questions later. We need to go back to that mentality ourselves.
> 
> Obama's Peace Prize........................PFFFFFFFT!


 
In the nuclear and global travel age, this might not be the best approach.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> Amen, brother. No guts, no glory.If you got balls and don't use them, you might as well sit down to pee. Did that come across right?


Thanks for the visual..


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks for the visual..


You're a nurse, I know you can take it. Hell, you hang out here...


----------



## Trakternut

JEV said:


> Amen, brother. No guts, no glory.If you got balls and don't use them, you might as well sit down to pee. Did that come across right?



Perfectly! 



jpr62902 said:


> In the nuclear and global travel age, this might not be the best approach.



If we've got 'em out nuked........



pirate_girl said:


> Thanks for the visual..



I see Obama there!


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> You're a nurse, I know you can take it. Hell, you hang out here...


----------



## thcri RIP

jpr62902 said:


> In the nuclear and global travel age, this might not be the best approach.



It could also be the only approach in this day an age.  Backing down from these guys may be the wrong thing to do.  We recovered from Pearl Harbor and 911.  Any nuclear attack and we don't have much of a chance to recover.  To me this is about the worse time for the US to be cutting back on defense.


----------



## jpr62902

thcri said:


> It could also be the only approach in this day an age. Backing down from these guys may be the wrong thing to do. We recovered from Pearl Harbor and 911. Any nuclear attack and we don't have much of a chance to recover. To me this is about the worse time for the US to be cutting back on defense.


 
Who said anything about cutting back on defense?  I didn't.  Uncle Teddy (Roosevelt) said it best.  "Walk _softly,_ but carry a big stick."  I'm just sayin' that ultimatums can be a little premature, 'tis all.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Trakternut said:


> What we need is a president who can look another country in the eye and draw a line, telling them that if they cross it, they'll get the full force of our fury. We need a president who, when he says something like that, is known to be ready to back his word every inch of the way. World wide popularity be damned!  I want our USA to be known as a nation to NOT be screwed with.  That, my friends is the only way we'll gain and retain respect in the world.  We're dealing with nations who know no other way. They don't play war by rules, they don't deal and talk nice. They shoot first and ask questions later.  We need to go back to that mentality ourselves.
> 
> Obama's Peace Prize........................PFFFFFFFT!


Last time I checked, we were fighting in two wars.  How many can we fight at the same time?
Bonehead


----------



## Trakternut

And, we could win both if we stopped pulling punches.  We won two in the '40s my friend.


----------



## thcri RIP

jpr62902 said:


> Who said anything about cutting back on defense?  I didn't.  Uncle Teddy (Roosevelt) said it best.  "Walk _softly,_ but carry a big stick."  I'm just sayin' that ultimatums can be a little premature, 'tis all.




My statement of Cutting back on defense was just an added touch.  I just think we really need to be strong and hold our position.  I think once you back down you will be forced to continue to back down.  Just my opinion


----------



## jpr62902

Trakternut said:


> And, we could win both if we stopped pulling punches. We won two in the '40s my friend.


 
Against nationalistic arrogance and territorialism.

Now we're faced with religious fundamentalism, coupled with the threat of WMD's and guerilla warfare.  It's kind of a different circumstance, yes?


----------



## Trakternut

Yes...................and no.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Trakternut said:


> And, we could win both if we stopped pulling punches.  We won two in the '40s my friend.


True, and there are some similarities between WWII and what is going on now: Americans are dying and other countries have contributed troops to the cause.  We are not fighting two different nations- we are fighting IN two different nations.  We are far and above the majority player in Iraq and Afghanistan.  These are not popular wars as opposed to the country's sentiments during WWII. Etc, etc, etc.

I should have asked, how many wars against non-nation states can we manage?
Bonehead


----------



## Melensdad

From the Catholic perspective, the Vatican is saying that giving the Nobel Peace Prize to Obama may be somewhat premature, and seems to ignore his pro-abortion stance.


CNA News said:


> Rome, Italy, Oct 12, 2009 / 01:33 pm (CNA).- The semi-official Vatican daily, L’Osservatore Romano, *has called the decision to award President Obama with the Nobel Peace Prize premature and more of an invitation to choose peace through politics. The award is also questionable because of his position on various bio-ethics issues, especially abortion.*
> 
> The article points out that “the awarding of the Nobel Peace Prize to Barack Obama has taken everyone somewhat by surprise, first and foremost the U.S. president himself.”
> 
> “During the last 90 years,” L'Osservatore noted, “the prize has never been awarded to a sitting U.S. president—when it was awarded to Jimmy Carter in 2002 he had been out of office already for some time—[but was] involved in politics and susceptible, therefore, to making a range of decisions related to peace.”
> 
> Full article...


Now I will also point out that the article may be flawed in that it claims there were no sitting Presidents to receive the award in the past 90 years.  I know of 2 other sitting Presidents who received the award.  Still I don't understand why they would put a 90 year limit on the prize unless that is as long as its been around???


----------



## Deadly Sushi

SShepherd said:


> wow..quite the parrot you are


 
quite the parrot you are!!!! *squak*

*crapping on Limbaugh news letter*


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> quite the parrot you are!!!! *squak*
> 
> *crapping on Limbaugh news letter*


smart ass, aren't we?
(now who sounds like a parrot?)


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> smart ass, aren't we?
> (now who sounds like a parrot?)




What happened to his "Snapper Head" comments???


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> What happened to his "Snapper Head" comments???


Perhaps someone <snipped> them...


----------

